# NaPoWriMo 2019 - register your interest here



## Darren White (Mar 18, 2019)

*


Why not join WF's 2019 NaPoWriMo challenge? 
Please register your interest here. 

*The challenge will be hosted on the NaPoWriMo forum or, if you want to protect your first publishing rights, we also have a NaPo workshop​*
Looking for prompt ideas? Check out 'Prompt Suggestions'
Or chat about NaPo with fellow poets around the 'Round Table'

The challenge commences on the 1st April, so please do not post poems beforehand.



New members who are not FoWF (Friends of WF) will need to make 10 posts before they can enter.

**Any questions please shout!*​


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 18, 2019)

interested


----------



## Pelwrath (Mar 18, 2019)

Yeah, I'm interested.


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 18, 2019)

I'll think on it, real life has been keeping me busy; however, I may try anyway, even if I don't get but a few done maybe it will wake up my sleeping muse.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm in.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 18, 2019)

I’ll give it a try


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 18, 2019)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooot!!!!
i will be _posting-access-challenged _this year.
there are even less available locations
than last year.
that will probably translate to
no access on *sundays*, 
90% probability of no post *thursdays
*and
hit-n-miss alternating *tuesday/wednesday*.
multiple entries will be unavoidable.
correct dates will be included.


weep not, yon poets!
prep started months ago.
backup prompts,
pockets filled with 3x5 cards
and
pencil nubs,
and notes on *several forms
i've never attempted*.


pomes, Pomes, POMES!!!!
i am ready to reeeeeeeeeeeead!
_*stares at calendar*
*exhales*
*shakes wrists*
*begins formalizing foundation*
*slams fizzy triumphantly*_


----------



## andrewclunn (Mar 18, 2019)

I said I wouldn't do it again.  My life is so much crazier now than last year.  I'd have to be crazy to do this again...  Sign me up.


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 18, 2019)

I will think about it.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Mar 18, 2019)

I want to do it again this year for sure!


----------



## ned (Mar 19, 2019)

I promised myself I wouldn't do it again - but I've got a great idea, so I can't resist....


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 20, 2019)

Okay okay I'm in again this year


----------



## Pulse (Mar 20, 2019)

I have just freed up some time for this.


----------



## hikerpoet (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm in. Thank you Darren


----------



## TL Murphy (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm in. Super busy. Hope I can keep up (he says breathlessly)


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 22, 2019)

formal request to create index/cover sheet
prior to 04012019
'cuz if i start behind
i am not confident
my tires will not blow

pls.n.thx?

_*i haz theme*_


----------



## Sara Ella (Mar 24, 2019)

I’m in!  Thank you


----------



## Darren White (Mar 26, 2019)

Almost forgot to sign up myself


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 26, 2019)

I do enjoy NaPo, but it's unlikely this year.
Life is a busy place right now, and I'm doing other writing too.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 26, 2019)

That's a shame Phil, to me you're one of THE NaPoets, so yes, I will miss you there 
That said, I understand of course, and it's good you set priorities for yourself.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 26, 2019)

Darren White said:


> That's a shame Phil, to me you're one of THE NaPoets, so yes, I will miss you there
> That said, I understand of course, and it's good you set priorities for yourself.



There's no reason I can't be an intermittent cheerleader and pass the odd comment on others' poems though.  I felt a bit bad about it last year because people offered comments on mine but I was very busy and had little time to reciprocate.


----------



## PiP (Mar 26, 2019)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to participate this year but I'd like to audition as a cheerleader


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 26, 2019)

PiP said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be able to participate this year but I'd like to audition as a cheerleader



I'll happily have you onboard as a cheerleader Pip I'm going ro need one lol.


----------



## Pelwrath (Mar 26, 2019)

H. Brown,
   You needing a cheerleader is like Cher needing another skimpy outfit.:rofl:


----------



## Darren White (Mar 27, 2019)

PiP said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be able to participate this year but I'd like to audition as a cheerleader


is that your pointy stick PiP? Looks kinda jolly


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 27, 2019)

Pelwrath said:


> H. Brown,
> You needing a cheerleader is like Cher needing another skimpy outfit.:rofl:



Pel that might have been the case last year...but lets see how it goes this april. Are you joining in again?


----------



## buck06191 (Mar 27, 2019)

I'd like to give this a go. What does it involve exactly, other than writing the 30 poems?


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 27, 2019)

buck06191 said:


> I'd like to give this a go. What does it involve exactly, other than writing the 30 poems?


looking at your info,
i think you need to meet the initial posting requirements.
i think that was 10 writing oriented posts.
(some threads don't count toward the initial amount)

then, darren has info in 2 places:
site news and announcements
original post for this thread

and
this is how it gets done.

bring your creative endurance.


----------



## PiP (Mar 27, 2019)

buck06191 said:


> I'd like to give this a go. What does it involve exactly, other than writing the 30 poems?



Hi buck... the catch is it is 30 poems in 30 days. Starts April 1st. Hope you will join us


----------



## Outsider (Mar 27, 2019)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## Pulse (Apr 1, 2019)

Where do we find the workshop?

Found it: https://www.writingforums.com/forums/231-NaPoWriMo-Workshop


----------



## PiP (Apr 1, 2019)

Darren, I'm in.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 2, 2019)

PiP said:


> Darren, I'm in.


\o/
Carole


----------



## meegads (Apr 19, 2019)

Is there a deadline for joining?

If able to join late do we make up the days we missed or just forge ahead from where we are?

Is there a way to see if noobs have enough posts to qualify?

SO MANY QUESTIONS.  Sorry.

Signed, The Squeaky Wheel


----------



## PiP (Apr 19, 2019)

> Is there a deadline for joining?



No deadline for joining. The only deadline is is the 30th April



> If able to join late do we make up the days we missed or just forge ahead from where we are?



Yes, you can make up the days you missed OR carry on from here.

I





> s there a way to see if noobs have enough posts to qualify?



You've made 10 valid posts so you are now a regular member and therefor qualify.


> SO MANY QUESTIONS. Sorry.



No problem... Welcome to NaPo!


----------



## Darren White (Apr 19, 2019)

meegads said:


> Is there a deadline for joining?
> 
> If able to join late do we make up the days we missed or just forge ahead from where we are?
> 
> ...



What PiP said 
You have 10 whole days to join us in the fun. I see you have made your 10 posts, so you are very welcome to join.


----------



## meegads (Apr 19, 2019)

PiP said:


> No deadline for joining. The only deadline is is the 30th April
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Awesome - thank you!  Time to get crackin'. *cracks knuckles*


----------



## Darren White (Apr 22, 2019)

Only eight more days to go. Come on, you can do it 
And those of you lagging a little bit?
I bet you can make it before the deadline. Don't give up.


----------

